# Vodafone Unlimited 3G recharge in 649??



## fun2sh (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it true? or just a Typo. Well we can sue vodafone for wrong info


----------



## cooldude94 (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a typo i believe . Too good to be true .


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Mar 22, 2013)

fun2sh said:


> View attachment 9517
> 
> Is it true? or just a Typo. Well we can sue vodafone for wrong info



Can be true, Rs. 649/-, unlimited with a 5GB cap for full speed, after that 128 kbps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2013)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Can be true, Rs. 649/-, unlimited with a 5GB cap for full speed, after that 128 kbps 64kbps



corrected


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2013)

Father of modern day advertising


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2013)

With Speed capping after reaching certain limit, probably 5GB.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2013)

The FUP limit is 3GB. Then 64kbps.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 22, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> The FUP limit is 3GB. Then 64kbps.


This.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/technology-news/9521d1363917512-vodafone-unlimited-3g-recharge-649-2013-03-22-07_26_36-vodafone-3g-world-_-india.jpg


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Unlimited internet @64kbps. What a joke


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 22, 2013)

Well then the thread can be closed!


----------



## funskar (Mar 24, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> Unlimited internet @64kbps. What a joke



It can't be joke..
WhEn our telecom minister sibbal says 512kbps is high speed internet


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Father of modern day advertising



In my state, aircel was advertising unlimited 3g at rs 9 per day
It was actually 10 MB in 3g and the rest at 2g speeds


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 29, 2013)

funskar said:


> It can't be joke..
> WhEn our telecom minister sibbal says 512kbps is high speed internet


that moment


----------



## funskar (Mar 30, 2013)

death_syndicate said:


> that moment



Then sibbal will cap your speed to 5kbps


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 30, 2013)

funskar said:


> Then sibbal will cap your speed to 5kbps



I guess he wouldn't be alive to that,  but no worries there are enough manics in the council of ministers


----------



## suyash_123 (Apr 3, 2013)

ALL Indian ISP's  Literally Killed the meaning of Unlimited Internet !!! 

Advertising on Net as unlimited Net and Not informing about FUP is all Fooling and looting people 

3G internet with speed of 64kbps hahahahaha BIG joke !!! 

2G Unlimited plan suck more ... 

199 Rs - 2GB - Later  40kbps  WTH Man !!!


----------



## theterminator (Apr 3, 2013)

suyash_123 said:


> 2G Unlimited plan suck more ...
> 
> 199 Rs - 2GB - Later  40kbps  WTH Man !!!



really man , WTF


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

All the ads are with *applied. I don't know how consumers fall for them and then curse the ISPs for their "false" marketing !! This is 21st century; if you move ahead with anything without reading the concerned documentation, then only god can save you.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Apr 4, 2013)

aircel 3g gives best vfm..........


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> aircel 3g gives best vfm..........



can you post its 3g plans ?
I am a moderate data usage. on phone (max.  500MB , currently on 2g bsnl .Last time.when I checked 3g, it was expensive. compared to 2g


----------



## sandynator (Apr 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> aircel 3g gives best vfm..........



I thought Tata Docomo is cheaper

Data Packs | 3G Data Card Tariff | 3G India | Tata DOCOMO

As per Website they have mentioned plans for Mumbai but CC says 3g not present. I had even seen their hoarding on railway stations as well.

In Rs.99/-  1.5 GB valid for 30days  

All other 3g providers are charging Rs.250/- for 1GB data.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 14, 2013)

sandynator said:


> I thought Tata Docomo is cheaper
> 
> Data Packs | 3G Data Card Tariff | 3G India | Tata DOCOMO
> 
> ...



All major companies have 3g in Chennai but not tata docomo


----------

